# SA Bumble Bee Catfish tank mates



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Ahhh I love these, they are a bit hard to get my hands on around here. But they are sooo cute. You could try neon tetras, they like a lower ph if I remember right, and shouldn't bother the babies, but I could be wrong. Its been years since I have kept Neon tetras, so there may be new and better info on them


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm, i have neons in the tank beside them. They breed in there haha, ghost & cherry shrimp always eat the eggs though... But I would like to try something new!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

i definatly wouldnt say its a nano fish @8"+ but for predatory catfish its on the smaller side of that range vs a rtc or tsn. i hope that 5 in a 10g isnt a permanate home as even though they arent super active thats just to confined for 5 or let alone 1*show tank ok but then its not permanate anyways*. to your ? i would just get something that breeds very prolific as any extras will and can be used for food and for the fry once they are in any comparable size can get free meals.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

These guys only get 3" max. I think you are talking about the Asain bumble bee.
I have the South American.


----------



## Vesh (Jan 16, 2010)

This is predator catfish, even though it's small. They will hunt down any fish so small that it can't get catfish's fry.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

i was thinking that too. Maybe I will have jsut a species only tank. I really wanted a top fish though. Like just a few.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

it was sold as a sa bbc but it prob is asian sorry bout that mix up, even then it shows they are supposed to max out at 5-6 and this is 8+ so the numbers are always reduced due to people stunting from lack of space. either way 5 3inch fish isnt the best for optimal breeding it can be done but there are much better options out there imo as they love caves and floorspace to hide and ambush, if u dont mind tannins some nice stumps and decor like that helps them feel much more at home being able to hide and press up against logs or anything to stay concealed


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

No, im absolutely positive it is a SA. I can supply pictures if you want to. The tank will be close to a black water aquarium. Tons of IAL and sticks. I have done my research.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

I have one south american bumblebee catfish, and it is in a tank with guppies, angelfish, and black neon tetras. The only thing that he has ever eaten is eat guppy fry (and that's why I got it in the first place.) They are safe with anything that isn't small enough to fit in their mouth. Mine hides continuously so that I never really see it, however. You probably want to keep fish that are around an inch and up.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Lampeye killifish might work. They like the upper regions.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

hmm they do look nice! Still deciding though. Anyone else have any recommendations?


----------

